# Jet GH1440 in Huntington Beach, CA - $2400



## kb58 (Aug 3, 2019)

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/hvo/d/huntington-beach-jet-gh1440-engine/6936130282.html

Could probably get it for less than $2000, though apparently no extras, not even a chuck.


----------

